# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Radisson Hotel (2 sao) - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*Địa chỉ :* 
No.346 Jiangdong middle Road Yiwu city


*Địa điểm :*
Thông tin và khoảng cách từ khách sạn Radisson Hotel đến các nơi quan trọng: Khoảng cách từ khách sạn Radisson Hotel đến các địa điểm quan trọng: Cách sân bay 15.00 km, Cách ga 15 km, 2km từ trung tâm, Cách trung tâm thành phố 5 phút, Cách trung tâm hội chợ triển lãm 1 km, Cách trung tâm hội chợ triển lãm 5 phút, cách bến xe buýt 2 phút, Cách sông 0.5 km, Cách sông RiverMinutes phút.


*Dịch vụ khách sạn :*
Khách sạn Radisson Hotel được tổ chức theo chức năng và cung cấp nhiều dịch vụ tiện nghi: Dịch vụ chào đón khi bạn tới, Lễ tân tiếp khách 24 trên 24, Hành lý: có dịch vụ gửi hành lý chu đáo tại sảnh lễ tân, Các dịch vụ đặc biệt dành cho du lịch: thông tin và hỗ trợ, Hệ thống camera chống trộm, khách sạn đượccó hệ thống trung tâm cho điều hòa nhiệt độ, Tòa nhà được trang bị nhiều thang máy chức năng, Phòng đọc báo miễn phí, Với khách sạn Radisson Hotel, khách hàng được sử dụng nhiều dịch vụ và trang thiết bị mang lại sự thoải mái, Tại đây có thể thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng, Master, Visa, UnionPay, Bạn có thể đổi tiền và sec du lịch tại đây, Thanh toán mọi chi phí trong một lần, Khách sạn này có thể cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói dành cho người khuyết tật, Có khu vực đỗ ô tô riêng, Tại khách sạn Radisson Hotel có trung tâm thương mại được trang bị đầy đủ dành cho các danh nhân: bạn cũng có thể sử dụng nhiều dịch vụ văn phòng tại đây, Quản lý sảnh có mặt 24/24, Trung tâm thương mại và cách dịch vụ văn phòng có sẵn cho khách hàng, Có các phòng họp cỡ vừa hoặc nhỏ phù hợp với nhu cầu của khách, Ở đây bạn sẽ có một phòng họp lý tưởng để tổ chức tiệc chiêu đãi và hội nghị, Phòng trong khách sạn này được trang bị máy tính cá nhân phục vụ cho công việc và giải trí của bạn, Phòng tiền sảnh, Dịch vụ chăm sóc trị liệu sức khỏe được chú trọng phát triển đặc biệt tại khách sạn Radisson Hotel, Có đầy đủ các thiết bị chăm sóc sức khỏe, xông hơi khô và thư giãn, Dịch vụ cắt tóc, tạo mẫu tóc và chăm sóc sắc đẹp đặc biệt tại thẩm mỹ viện của khách sạn, Trong khách sạn Radisson Hotel có rất nhiều loại hình vui chơi giải trí, Hát karaoke tại sảnh karaoke (KTV) được trang bị đầy đủ, Có nhiều không gian chuyên cho người yêu thích cờ, loại trò chơi sử dụng bàn cờ và trí thông minh rất phổ biến ở Trung Quốc, Tại đây bạn sẽ tìm thấy sự vui vẻ với phòng thư giãn và giải trí, Có phòng tập cho những người yêu thích bi-a, Khách sạnRadisson Hotel có nhiều khu vực và các dụng cụ để chơi thể thao, Các nhà hàng của khách sạn Radisson Hotel cho nhiều lựa chọn với các món ăn Trung Quốc và quốc tế, Các món đặc sản của Trung Quốc, Trong khách sạn Radisson Hotel có nhiều nhà hàng với Nhà hàng đồ nướng phục vụ phục vụ nhiều món ăn ngon, Ẩm thực Hàn Quốc.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

